# San Diego



## abraxas (Jun 8, 2008)

I'll be in San Diego, specifically, Pacific Beach for a few days in early/mid-July.  The hotel is right on the beach, and it looks like the northwest end of Mission Bay is across the street.  My question is, is there anything to shoot within walking distance during my sunrise/sunset wanderings?  -Or is it all residential?  Any idea of what I'll be looking at?


----------



## platano (Jun 12, 2008)

abraxas said:


> I'll be in San Diego, specifically, Pacific Beach for a few days in early/mid-July.  The hotel is right on the beach, and it looks like the northwest end of Mission Bay is across the street.  My question is, is there anything to shoot within walking distance during my sunrise/sunset wanderings?  -Or is it all residential?  Any idea of what I'll be looking at?




give me a call when you get in town.. 619-507-2131 i'll be more than happy to show you around SD and take you to the lighthouse at the very tip of point loma.. really nice shots there.. my name is Oscar btw..


----------

